# The Highwayman Hotel, Kidlington Near Oxford CL site



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Anyone been?

Booked in there tomorrow night on me Tod. (Thursday)

Looks like a country pub with a CL attached. What more could you want?

Anyone down that way who fancies a beer. Ill be there from about 4pm or whenever the van gets me there from the Dales.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Kidlington is one of those pretty Oxfordshire villages we love driving through.

My sister used to live nearby and so we didn't stay.

Things have changed - It'll be interesting to hear what you think of the CL, as it's bound to be shed loads cheaper than Bladen Chains.

Wish we could join you for a pint or three.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cheers

I think its £10 inc services and EHU which seems good enough at this time of year.

Normally on Grass but I suspect Ill be on the car park but who cares. 

I like that area. Im visiting clients in Oxford and then relatives in Wantage.

Spent a lot of time there as a kid.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

10 years ago it was very good with nice gardens and well kept also a different name with 'Alderman' or some such in the title. We stayed there this year for one night on our way to Peterborough show. It was rundown and scruffy and I am very surprise it is still a CL. It had just been taken over by new people and perhaps they have tidied it up over the Summer. I suspect that you will not be able to get on the grass area due to the rain we have had but all in all honesty the carpark is just as good.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Barry

a few years back it used to be called the wise alderman, and the pub was pretty basic, but a good CL through the car park; looks like it's been tarted up a bit since then! We stopped there once when visiting friends in Kidlington. The pub is right next to the canal, and the main Oxford - Banbury railway is close as well. Road noise is not too bad, it's on what used to be the A423 Banbury road (I used to commute that road!), but since the M40 opened it's fairly quiet, and the road is the other side of the pub anyway.

http://www.thehighwaymanhotel.co.uk/

There's another pub just up the canal - (towards Thrupp) and in Kidlington there's takeways and shops / stuff. It's quite a big place now, basically a suburb of Oxford. Please report back on the CL, it might be useful for us in the future.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks

Ill report back once Im installed there. Thats if I ever get out of Teesdale. Half the roads are shut and its freezing. Just tried to clean six months of muck off the van and everthing froze including all the locks. Hope its a bit warmer Doon South!  

Still when its like this I would rather be in the van. ITs certainly warmer than our house.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

bognormike said:


> ...........It's quite a big place now, basically a suburb of Oxford. Please report back on the CL, it might be useful.........


Alarm bells rang when I read that...........I'm wrong - Sorry.  I was confusing it with Kirtlington which is nearby, has a nice pub and is a pretty village.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There are still a few roads closed in Oxford Barry - flooded. You should be OK coming in from the north but we can't get into town from the south ! We've never seen it as bad as this in 22 years.

See:

Oxford flooding up to date

Have you phoned the CL to check ?

G


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

bognormike said:


> Hi Barry
> 
> a few years back it used to be called the wise alderman, and the pub was pretty basic, but a good CL through the car park; looks like it's been tarted up a bit since then! We stopped there once when visiting friends in Kidlington. The pub is right next to the canal, and the main Oxford - Banbury railway is close as well. Road noise is not too bad, it's on what used to be the A423 Banbury road (I used to commute that road!), but since the M40 opened it's fairly quiet, and the road is the other side of the pub anyway.
> 
> ...


Didn't think I recognised the name, now I know why.

Near the busiest airport (for aircraft movements) in the UK.

As for "Kidlington" and "Pretty Village" in the same sentence - Hmmmm...... think I'll pass on that.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Me too :lol: 

Look two posts above yours and you'll see it was a memory aberration.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You see I must really care about my wife! She isn't with me so I just saw a CL advert with PUB!!! and a nice pretty picture of a country inn.

Just arrived and all I can hear is Police Sirens, Helicopters and planes. Just parked in the pub car park although one PVC is on the grass (rear wheel drive). Factory on one side, busy road on the other and what looks like a prison on the other!

But. There is a bar and a canal to fall in later!  

You see when MRs D is with me I spend hours looking for quiet country retreats, check the location on Google Maps / Earth, check if its near a busy road etc. This time I didn't bother.

Well I brought my new guitar with me and have no quarms about making as much noise as possible here!

Cheers
BD


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

it's dark, Barry, you won't notice the surroundings :roll: Perhaps they've had an attempted escape from Campsfield House (asylum seekers detantion centre, I think?) round the corner?

or maybe Richard Branson is having a party? :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

barryd said:


> Factory on one side, busy road on the other and what looks like a prison on the other!


That factory (I think) used to be TWR.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tom_Walkinshaw_Racing

http://www.jaguarsport-xjr.com/


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The pubs crap. A few locals but nothing much going on. oh well. This solo trip can only get better. Any minute now the car park will fill up with a bus load of female volley ball players. I can feel it in me water!

My glass is always half full!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Knowing your luck they will be trans-gender "female" volleyball players :lol:


----------

